# How do I cope financially?



## Dopeyjopey

Hi girls

I'm starting to panic about money and am hoping that some of you might be able to make me feel a bit better!

Basically, I'm in a pretty well-paid job and my maternity leave will be 90% up until December and then I get a month holiday on top of that. 

I don't know what to do after that! Ideally I didn't want to go back to work, but since me and FOB split I don't have that option any more (it's not possible for me to live off benefits because I have a mortgage and rent to pay, plus loan payments from my stupid days!) but the more days I work for, the more I have to pay for childcare. I'm also so worried about leaving my LO at only 6 months old :( I grew up with my mum around all the time and I'm so sad that I won't be there in the same way for mine.

Is there any advice out there?


----------



## starbucks101

well, is your job available to go part time? 

if you quit work you will get 

Income support, child benefit, child tax credits, child maintenence, housing benefit (to pay the interest on your mortgage) and council tax benefit

if you go back 16 hours plus you will get: Wages, child benefit, Child tax credits, Working tax credits, child maintenence, some council tax benefit & probably some housing benefit too. 

Have you played around with entitled to www.entitledto.com its pretty good :)


----------



## scottishgal89

yeah thats what i was going to suggest- to ask if there was a part time position. then you'd have money coming in, could get benefits and would have plenty time with lo. :)


----------



## lynne192

part time work then might be able to get help with working tax credit etc, might you be able to get a friend or family member to watch your little one for you? that might reduce your childcare cost but some of it will get covered because you are a single parent, an't your ex take the wee one sometimes too?


----------



## Laura2919

Its hard hun but maybe you could go and have a word with somebody about it at the job centre, they may be able to offer some advice about consolidating what debts you do have into one affordable monthly payment.. 
I used to be with a debt management team and then I paid it all off.. that really helped me get back on track.


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Unfortunately the ex is very unreliable and I wouldn't want to have to take days off because he's too hungover to take LO!

They're quite flexible so hopefully going back part time would be ok, if not I'll have to find a new job because benefits wouldn't cover even just my loan payments! I'll have a look at that website, thanks :)


----------



## starbucks101

If your going to be left in a mess with debts then it is sooo worth looking into a Debt Management Plan, they are free if you Payplan or CCCS (we use Payplan!) and you will not pay more than you can afford, we've found if a lifesaver and its really flexible as your income goes up and down, Plus they try and get the interest frozen for you. 

Thanks to them we will be debt free in 3 years & 8 months and if we can get the interest frozon on most of the debts i reckon we can half that with abit of scrimping and saving along the way!


----------



## FBbaby

Unless your earn a really big salary, tax credits will help, especially with childcare. I found myself a single mum of two going to nursery, the mortgage to pay on my own (on a three bedroom house) and I thought I wouldn't be able to make it, but to my surprise, tax credits paid my childcare cost almost to the full, so in the end it wasn't too bad. Ironically, the time I have been the poorest is when both my kids started school when my salary has gone up just enough to make me lose the best of the working tax credits, yet I still had to pay £200 a month for before and after school care. Still, I have no regrets as my salary has gone up by almost £1,000 since the separation (2004) and there is no doubt that it did pay off continuing to work. I am now doing well. My kids are very adjusted children, were very happy to go to nursery (which I picked very selectively) and now very happy at school.

If you log on the tax credit site, it will give you an idea of what to expect to get. Of course, there is the issue of the election....


----------

